

GitHub hack: speed up git push/pull - coderrr
http://coderrr.wordpress.com/2011/10/31/github-hack-speed-up-git-push-and-git-pull/

======
lucisferre
I'd be concerned about how a whole lot of people doing this, keeping an SSH
connection open to Github at all times, would affect Github itself.

